# Federer beats Nadal for Wimbledone Final



## fufu (Jul 9, 2006)

*Federer beats Nadal for Wimbledon Final*







Roger Federer beat Rafael Nadal in 4 sets this afternoon in England for the Wimbledon Championship. This is his 4th consecutive Wimbledon championship victory. 

http://www.wimbledon.org/en_GB/news/reports/2006-07-09/200607091152445684453.html


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great match, could have gone either way if Nadal got the second i think.  Definately going to be a great rivalry between these two in years to come!  Although I  predict that nadal will run into a few injuries due to his extreme technique.  Federer is definately a more efficient complete player.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Great match, could have gone either way if Nadal got the second i think.  Definately going to be a great rivalry between these two in years to come!  Although I  predict that nadal will run into a few injuries due to his extreme technique.  Federer is definately a more efficient complete player.



That is true, Nadal does play very explosively. He keeps it mainly on the softer clay though, which helps. It's funny that he made it to the finals, I don't think many people even expected him to make it to the quarter finals.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 15, 2006)

No I didn't expect him to make it that far either.  His game is not suited to grass at all but he is an exceptional athlete.  If he can develop a stronger net game and keep improving his serve he might have a chance at wimbledon in years to come.  I wonder how long his clay court run will last?  Id ay he will own the french open for the next 5 years!


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> No I didn't expect him to make it that far either.  His game is not suited to grass at all but he is an exceptional athlete.  If he can develop a stronger net game and keep improving his serve he might have a chance at wimbledon in years to come.  I wonder how long his clay court run will last?  Id ay he will own the french open for the next 5 years!



Yeah he seems unstoppable on clay and I assume he'll just keep getting better. He did come up with some exceptional volleys at Wimbledon though. That was suprising.


----------

